# FS: 250G Glass tank



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

I have my last tank up for sale now. The last of the fish should be gone within a week or so. The tank will be ready for pick up a day after the fish go to their new home.
This is a custom made tank, very unique. It measures 78Lx31Wx24D. The most intriguing part of this tank is that it has no center braces!! It is trimmed with angle iron all around and uses 3/4" thick glass. The top is completely open which allows for huge pieces of wood and ease of catching fish (especially monster fish).

Those who have seen my tank know what a rare opportunity this is. I swore that I would never sell this tank but here I am doing just that. My price is firm and if there are no takers then I will store for a while and then set it up again with 10,000 Cardinals, right Charles!!

asking $1000

Here is an old pic and a recent vid.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending..............


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Buyer has baled so this is back up for sale again.


----------



## echeero (Apr 27, 2010)

amazing tank! i wonder how quickly it would fall through my 2nd floor condo and onto the annoying ppl below me... bump for a one of a kind tank!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Ive seen this tank its whoop ass and a whoop ass deal good luck


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

You selling this as a complete set up, tank, stand, filter, lights, heaters?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thats a wicked idea getting it framed with angle iron... if i ever have room for a tank this size, im gonna go to a shop and get the frame welded together and then just buy glass pannels for it and do the rest myself.
bump for an epic longtank.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

hgi said:


> You selling this as a complete set up, tank, stand, filter, lights, heaters?


Tank and stand. I do have heaters and lights that could be negotiated as well.


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

kole did u clear out your basement?


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

nonsans said:


> kole did u clear out your basement?


Yep, Just this one tank left. If it doesn't sell I will store it for now.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Try craigslist if you can't sell it here.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

All the fish are now gone as is the last filter so now this tank is good to go. I am going to post it on craigslist as well but without the BCA discount.


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

i totally want to see that 10,000 cardinal set up. NO ONE BUY THIS TANK lol

jk gl


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Is that a pearscale cichlid in the back. Wow hes beautiful


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

One time price drop to $800. There will be no further price drops on this tank as it is already a great deal!!


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Weekly


----------

